# [SOLVED] Reformated XP - no internet - need help finding drivers



## fah (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello, I recently reformated my dell latitude d810 with xp home edition.

After reformatting, the internet didn't work, so I went to device manager and saw that I needed to reinstall a bunch of drivers (they had the ! next to them).

I tried looking on the dell site and google searching, but I can't find the drivers I need and was wondering if anyone can help me out.

ethernet controller:
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1677&SUBSYS_01861028&REV_01\4&2959CBDC&0&00E0

network controller:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27218086&REV_05\4&2FA23535&0&18F0

PCI modem:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_542314F1&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&F3

PCI simple communications controller:
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8038&SUBSYS_01861028&REV_00\4&2FA23535&0&0DF0

Thanks and any tips on how to search for drivers? Hopefully this fixes it...

edit: found the pci modem and network controller drivers, need the rest- the first one I tried searchin a lot for but no luck


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Reformated XP - no internet - need help finding drivers*








and welcome to the Forum


Go back to the Dell support site . . ethernet controller is the Network ( or LAN )Adaptor

In Device Manager, what is showing with errors after that?


----------



## fah (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Reformated XP - no internet - need help finding drivers*



Old Rich said:


> IMG]http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/Old Rich-albums-hello-picture187t-hello.gif[/IMG] and welcome to the Forum
> 
> 
> Go back to the Dell support site . . ethernet controller is the Network ( or LAN )Adaptor
> ...


Thanks for the welcome and the reply!

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=LATITUDE D810&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid= 

Which one there is the network adapter- there are several and I tried downloading and running the wlan one but I don't think it was the right one. Is it the intel one?

And where do I see the other errors?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Reformated XP - no internet - need help finding drivers*

Put in your Service Tag Number and it should narrow the offerings to just the devices on your laptop.

The Network Adaptor is probably the Broadcom Controller.

Look in Device Manager for errors


----------



## fah (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Reformated XP - no internet - need help finding drivers*



Old Rich said:


> Put in your Service Tag Number and it should narrow the offerings to just the devices on your laptop.
> 
> The Network Adaptor is probably the Broadcom Controller.
> 
> Look in Device Manager for errors


Well that made it a lot easier! Thanks so much- after finding the right drivers setting up the connection was no problem


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Reformated XP - no internet - need help finding drivers*

Great . . glad you have it going!! . . and thanks for posting back


----------

